# New bike/ Kish first pic



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

It took me about 3 months to save up enough dough to buy it all, so here it is....

The whole bike pictured as is showed 19pounds 13 OZ. on the DIGITAL fish hook scale at the LBS,

Frame: Colombus Zona
True Temper EX fork
D/A : 9speed Shift/Brake levers/ 2004 10 speed rear, does 9 speeds too
Ultegra : Crank, BB, Chain, Cass, Front der
Mavic brakes and cosmos wheels
King headset
Thomson masterpiece seatpost/ ritchey pro stem/ wcs handlebar
Eggbeaters
San Marco saddle

Rides like a dream


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Nice! I like the royal blue and red lettering. I've never heard of this builder before. Is he a one man custom shop? I'm a big fan of those. Treks, Canondales, Sepcialized are nice, but nothing strikes me like a custom frame build.

Are those all oversize tubes? 1 1/4" for all the main tubes or 1 1/8"?


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment!
Kish is considered a great frame builder. Many working in the bicycle industry have alreay heard his name because he is a Frame Building Instructor at the United Bicycle Institute. He makes bikes really well. The tubing on my bike is oversized for steel... Below I posted some links to check out more about Kish

http://www.bikeschool.com/staff.htm
United bicycle institute (scroll down to last paragraph)

http://www.kishbike.com/kish_custom_fabrication/index2.htm
Here's a link to Kish's Website.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Chainslap said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> Kish is considered a great frame builder. Many working in the bicycle industry have alreay heard his name because he is a Frame Building Instructor at the United Bicycle Institute. He makes bikes really well. The tubing on my bike is oversized for steel... Below I posted some links to check out more about Kish
> 
> http://www.bikeschool.com/staff.htm
> ...



Pretty interesting stuff. And cool that he is a framebuilding teacher also. I had no idea they had classes for that sort of thing. I'd like to learn someday and maybe I'll learn from this guy, Kish. So, why didn't you get a Kish titanium?

Oh btw, is that a Thompson seatpost? What size (diam) post? Just curious, because I didn't know that Thompson made oversize posts. But, it'd be good to know if I get a new custom frame one of these days.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

The frame building classes do look cool, you get to keep the frame after the course too. 

Eventually I woulda got a Ti frame if I had won last weeks mega ball lottery, but since I am a local wrench at a LBS I can get a employee price on everything I need for bikes. I polished allot of terds(dirty/crappy bikes) for this bike, and I enjoy riding it. 

I got a shim for the seatpost...it's a 27.2


----------

